# Dubai crossing red light rule



## currently_indian

I crossed the green light just after it started blinking and by the time I was in the middle of junction it was yellow light. But then I saw few pedestrians crossing the zebra crossing on the other end of the junction (even though they were not supposed to), so had to slow down. So the yellow light on the other end turned red just before I was there. Does the light on the other end of junction matter at all, and if yes is there a way to dispute the fine if at all it comes?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Most red light camera systems flash if a car crosses the white threshold line after the light has turned red.
From your description - you crossed the threshold when the lights were still green or orange - so hopefully did not trigger the camera (if one was fitted at that junction).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## currently_indian

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> From your description - you crossed the threshold when the lights were still green or orange - so hopefully did not trigger the camera (if one was fitted at that junction).


Thanks for the response. This is Al Fahidi station traffic junction which has traffic lights at both the ends if you are going straight. So if you cross the first red light while it was green and blinking, but as you cross the junction the light on other end turns red, does it matter? Because in case when you are turning left or right, the light on the other end is always red and you have to cross it. By extension, I think the light at the other end when you are going straight shouldn't matter either. Am I correct? Incidentally, there is a traffic camera on the other end of the junction which I crossed but not on the beginning end where I entered.


----------



## Sunder

currently_indian said:


> Thanks for the response. This is Al Fahidi station traffic junction which has traffic lights at both the ends if you are going straight. So if you cross the first red light while it was green and blinking, but as you cross the junction the light on other end turns red, does it matter? Because in case when you are turning left or right, the light on the other end is always red and you have to cross it. By extension, I think the light at the other end when you are going straight shouldn't matter either. Am I correct? Incidentally, there is a traffic camera on the other end of the junction which I crossed but not on the beginning end where I entered.[/QUOTES
> 
> Sometimes, you need to honk too !!


----------



## currently_indian

Sunder said:


> currently_indian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. This is Al Fahidi station traffic junction which has traffic lights at both the ends if you are going straight. So if you cross the first red light while it was green and blinking, but as you cross the junction the light on other end turns red, does it matter? Because in case when you are turning left or right, the light on the other end is always red and you have to cross it. By extension, I think the light at the other end when you are going straight shouldn't matter either. Am I correct? Incidentally, there is a traffic camera on the other end of the junction which I crossed but not on the beginning end where I entered.[/QUOTES
> 
> Sometimes, you need to honk too !!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I honked (which i do rarely unless someone forcefully cut the lane all of a sudden or pedestrian crossing road which may be dangerous). But you can not increase the speed and hit them if they continue at slow pace and there are too many of them. The question is whether the traffic light at other end of the junction matters or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunder

currently_indian said:


> Sunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I honked (which i do rarely unless someone forcefully cut the lane all of a sudden or pedestrian crossing road which may be dangerous). But you can not increase the speed and hit them if they continue at slow pace and there are too many of them. The question is whether the traffic light at other end of the junction matters or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue on the red light (I guess you should be alright when you crossed the first one, as the traffic light at other end of the junction is for cars which are first in the lane as they cant see the traffic light over their head), but I think there is one more offence of being in the yellow box which has a fine of 200AED. Dont know whether camera can catch that or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## DDouza

You are fine as long as you didnt run over someone. The fine can be paid, but penalty is severe if you run over someone or even injure them.

Drive safe


----------



## Kasas

It's fine as most country follow same pattern it's better to be safe and cautious


----------



## meindubai

if you didn't get an sms on your phone there's a possibility that you were not fined.


----------

